# Bay Bridge report



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Otter and I put in at SPSP yesterday and fished under the bridge and south in a serious chop and spitting rain. Caught a meaty white perch on FB first cast. We proceeded to fill the baitwell with WP and spot. Then livelined the spot. Blues tore them up. Otter boated a couple snappers up at LP.

No great fish, but great time. Welcome aboard my boat, Otter.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Did you use weights on your line? What type of hooks?


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*What about *******

Whadya do with the perch? I havent' had much luck with them perches as cut bait. I usually throw em back. My neighbor likes to fry/grill em up!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any white perch 10" and larger is definitely worth the trip to the frying pan. It's much better tasting than rock. And your right, white perch don't make good cut bait, not enough oil.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

DDog, you are right, the meatier WP came home and are cleaned in and in the freezer. Little ones were thrown back.

Catman, had smallish hooks with the FB, around a No. 2. Livelining, used a bigger 4/0 steel leader bluefish rig in case a big 'un visited but no luck there.


----------

